# Chevrolet Cruze 2011 LS - Dash/Radio brightness



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Any clues on how to increase the brightness?

Cheers


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Korean car? I am not too familiar with Cruze's from across the pond...but there should be a dial you can move up and down next to your headlight switch.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi,
Yes, I know there's a dial next to the headlight switch, but this only adjusts the brightness when the headlights are on...

It is very dark when the headlights are off.

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

No idea how your car is configured, but on this side, at least with later models, it's based on how much light the sun sensor sees. That's the little dome thing about the size of your thumb in the middle of the windshield. The same sensor also manages the automatic headlight function.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The brightness control only works when your headlights are on. Unfortunately it doesn't work with the headlights off.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for your replies...

If I very gently touch the clock display it goes as bright as it should be. 

Any idea how much this would cost to replace? 

Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The replacement wouldn't be difficult - it's plug and play. You'd probably have to have a dealership update the BCM for the new head unit though.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Any suggestions on where I could buy the new unit would be appreciated.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

The brightness is getting worse, it's almost totally black. I've looked everywhere but cannot find any replacement parts.

Cheers


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

this might help.... its from the other Cruze forum....




> Hi All
> I have improved the Cruze LS (or L) display on my UK car.
> *The car and radio must be off and key out of ignition!!!!!!!!!!!*
> You have to remove the information display after removing the radio controls and facia surrounds. Once you have the display assembly removed, unclip the power connector (I had to use a screw driver to unclip the lower side as it was tight).
> ...


source 1 : Cruze LS dim display fix/mod




> Hi All
> It improved the display slightly but now have worked out why the display is so dim especially in bright sun light. Chevrolet made a simple mistake with the LCD display. They have placed the display at the wrong viewing angle. If you notice the display does not have a glass / plastic screen over it.
> I tilted the display back by 10 degrees and now it can be seen from the driver seat even in bright sun light (yes we do get bright sun shine in the UK). Even put sun glasses on and I can still see display clearly. Seems Chevrolet messed up and fitted a cheap display with a bad viewing angle.
> I removed the display and surround, unclipped the 2 top clips and rested them back in position (resting against the top of the display module) with the display now at an angle and not vertical (angled back). I glued the top to secure it with a hot melt glue gun and re-installed the display. Not the best but much better as now I can actually read the radio stations / CD track numbers



source 2 : CRUZE dim display on LS modification that works...a bit


----------

